# This BOOBS been molested



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I've bee molested!!

The chick grabbin my boob is Drew :lol:










Thanks bro... nice selection of sticks.. cant wait to try those Gurkhas


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

You've been Monica Lewinski'd!!


Nice selection you have there. Who played Bill Clinton??


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet!

Drew wanted to get him some BOOB-age! :lol:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh how I wish I was that chick grabbin the boob (I'd touch myself alot more than I already do) 
Sweet!! I'm glad those got to you. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Great hit Drew!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

olsaltybastard said:


> You've been Monica Lewinski'd!!
> 
> Nice selection you have there. Who played Bill Clinton??


Aces got caught in a blue dress?? Meeerccccccy.....


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

AM4L!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> olsaltybastard said:
> 
> 
> > You've been Monica Lewinski'd!!
> ...


Prolly the same one he wears to work from time to time. I tried to tell him that it's really not his style, but what do I know? :dunno:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

CRider said:


> Sparhawk said:
> 
> 
> > olsaltybastard said:
> ...


I think he's talking about Aces blue dress.......mine is aquamarine silly


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Uhm...guys don't know colors like "aquamarine"...it's blue. Although, you calling it aquamarine does explain a few things...like that rainbow on the back window of your car :rotfl:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

ugh, whatever, it's a UNICORN with a RAINBOW t-shirt...geesh!!



AND the unicorn is smoking a cigar so that makes it manly


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that wasn't a cigar the unicorn was smoking! :rotfl:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

CRider said:


> I'm pretty sure that wasn't a cigar the unicorn was smoking! :rotfl:


Did I ever tell you how much I hate you Chris?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

andrew_will1 said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure that wasn't a cigar the unicorn was smoking! :rotfl:
> ...


  Don't forget to make the coffee tomorrow mornin, k? K, thanks! :lol:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, I definetly hate you.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

andrew_will1 said:


> Yeah, I definetly hate you.


It's not easy bein me...but long as you have that coffee tomorrow, I won't give you a swirly in a bowl of hair-straightener :rotfl:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

way to cop a feel, drew! that nub looks tasty. nice hit!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat:


CRider said:


> I'm pretty sure that wasn't a cigar the unicorn was smoking! :rotfl:


:biglaugh: :biglaugh:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

In case anyone was curious, Drew was a good boy and had the coffee ready :lol:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, now I hate Bobby and Chris ...


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

don't hate :lol: you can come make me coffee too I won't mind


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

by the way I take mine with just a little bit of sugar.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

CRider said:


>


That looks like an Eazy-E gerry curl, not a perm!

http://www.mysmiley.net/free-unhappy-smileys.php


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

andrew_will1 said:


> Ok, now I hate Bobby and Chris ...


....and Bob


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

LOL @ Bob... Andrew uses Soul Glo


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:biglaugh: @ Nick!

'You've got to let your sooooouuuuullll gloooooowwwwww!'


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

andrew_will1 said:


> [quote="andrew_will1":1z9fum1c]Ok, now I hate Bobby and Chris ...


....and Bob [/quote:1z9fum1c]

....and now Aces too 

what is this the "pick on Drew" thread? You guys are going to make me cut myself. 
:bawling:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat:


andrew_will1 said:


> You guys are going to make me cut myself.
> :bawling:


You know we love you man! (In a manly way of course).
Even though you are a metrosexual. :lol: :lol:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Python said:


> :lolat:
> 
> 
> andrew_will1 said:
> ...


Yeah, Yeah i know you love me in a manly way brother Bob 
Even the wife calls me "metro".........damn these good looks and curly hair


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice hairdont, you the coffee bitch?


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

markk96 said:


> Nice hairdont, you the coffee bitch?


If you call it that, I like to make coffee for my coworkers. As for my hair your wife loves it


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

andrew_will1 said:


> markk96 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice hairdont, you the coffee bitch?
> ...


True that, she has a great sense of humor.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

markk96 said:


> andrew_will1 said:
> 
> 
> > markk96 said:
> ...


lmao.. thats so wrong but so funny...


----------

